# Торсионное смещение позвонков L3-L5



## lalr (10 Авг 2011)

Мне 36 лет, 180/80, после активных выходных на море на третий день началась жгуче-ноющая боль в пояснице, еще через 3 дня уже еле ходил началось онеменее правого бедра...но после трех сеансов мануального терапевта и уколов пришел в норму! Спустя 2-3 недели боль возобнавилась...прошел рентгенографию в двух проекциях, на которой определяется незначительное торсионное смещение позвонков L3-L5 вправо, остистые отростки отклоненны влево на 2-3 мм от срединной линии, лордоз в сегменте L5-S1 усилен, угол Фергусона увеличен на 6 градусов, центр гравитации смещен к переди на 3 мм, высота межпозвонковых дисков сохранена, замыкательные пластины ровные, структура костной ткани позвонков не изменена.
Вновь терапевт в два сеанса, уколы и выкуумный массаж с корсетом поставили все на места...сейчас хожу в корсете пятый день иногда возникают неприятные ощущения в пояснице после долгого сидения, и вот нахожусь в раздумьях, неужеле терапевт и уколы мои лучшие друзья на оставшуюся жизнь...или может быть их поменять на турник, бассейн, физ.нагрузку...или есть возможность вернуть позвонки на места, то каким специалистом...кто что может посоветовать или может быть есть подобная практика...спасибо!


----------

